# Suggestions for some depressive jazz



## Sang-Drax (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey

So, lately I've been a lot more open to some unusual harmonies than a while before. Thanks to Opeth's latest album and, well, Periphery  . It also contributed the fact that I'm a bit sick of listening to the same stuff I've used to, over and over again. Lately, mostly Opeth, Children of Bodom, Pain of Salvation, and Sigur Rós. My own compositions seem to be getting limited, specially due to the fact that I barely have the time so study anymore (but this will change soon, I hope).

When I first attempted to listening to jazz, what I didn't like was the fact that it always sounded a bit overly happy.

However, Opeth's harmonies aren't the tad bit happy, and we can say the same from 19th century romantic stuff that may have similar roots (but I'm shooting at the dark here). 

That said... I'd like to know where can I find material that shows me this dark, obscure side of music. I seek for books and artists alike. Suggestions?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 6, 2008)

for jazz: 

Esbjörn svenson trio (EST) - viaticum
Miles davis - kind of blue / Bitches Brew 
Coltrane - Interstellar Space (The songs may not be sad and sappy, but the man was dying in cancer when he recorded this and you can really hear his pain and anger)
Nils Petter Molvaer
Evan Parker

Blues (you can't be sad without blues)
Robert Johnson
BB king
Gary Moore

Some modern orchestral music that has the kind of harmony that you're looking for: 

Debussy
Shostakovitch 
Bela Bartok (early works)
Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht (not so atonal as his later work)


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! I'll check'em out


----------



## Trespass (Jul 7, 2008)

Like 1 out of every 10 Robert Cray songs is extremely soulful and amazing. The other 9 suck though  But seriously, if you can sift through the majority of average generic stuff, he has some SERIOUSLY moving songs. 1040 Blues 

Go for some Duke Robillard and Ronnie Earl, Ronnie Earl goes into a more Jazzier feel than more traditional blues, so it might be what your looking for. These two have like zero Euro-blues influence (which noffense, Page, Clapton, Beck, but you guys absolutely suck),


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 7, 2008)

astor piazzolla
Dave Douglas
Detektivbyrån
Kurt Rosenwinkel
Jan Johansson
Sofia karlsson
Nils Landgren & Esbjörn Svensson - Swedish Folk Modern


----------



## Trespass (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 8, 2008)

Miles Davis - "In a Silent Way" (his moodiest work)
Weather Report - "Weather Report" and "I Sing the Body Electric"
Herbie Hancock - "Mwandishi" and "Crossings"


----------



## jazzsinger (Jul 14, 2008)

Not necessarily obscure, but here are some darker tunes.

Invitation
Angel Eyes
You Don't Know What Love Is

Almost anything by Billie Holiday.

I like tunes that go back and forth from happy to sad. 

When Sunny Gets Blue
My Funny Valentine
The Shadow of Your Smile
Quiet Nights of Quiet Stars


----------



## Blackrg (Sep 2, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Miles Davis - "In a Silent Way" (his moodiest work)
> +100



And what Desecrated said + 

Richard Strauss - Four Last Songs, written just before his death.. of course

Specially the one 'September'


----------



## Ze Kink (Sep 13, 2008)

Bohren & Der Club of Gore is amazing.


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 13, 2008)

Try some Sonic Youth. My favorite album of theirs is "NYC Ghosts & Flowers", although "Bad Moon Rising" is a great one from earlier in their career.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 14, 2008)

If you wanna here someone take a familiar standard and make it sound absolutely demonic, check out Diamanda Galas' version of 'Autumn Leaves' on the 'Guilty Guilty Guilty' album.


----------



## Luan (Sep 19, 2008)

wayne shorter


----------



## abyssalservant (Nov 20, 2008)

Try some more post rock. Gregor Samsa, Ca&#239;na, Thee Silver Mount Zion, etc. Also, feel free to explore Schoenberg's LESS tonal stuff: Pierrot Lunaire, Erwartung, Book of the Hanging Gardens. There's also more "non metal" stuff from a metal perspective like October Falls that you might enjoy. Sonic Youth is incredibly rock, though, dunno about that.

DEATH VALLEY SIXTY NIIIINE

erm. anyway. Try exploring some of the more atmospheric and depressive black metal. Shining. Vhernen. Not to plug myself, but Velnias. Blut Aus Nord, Walknut, Deathspell Omega. Lifelover. If I knew you better, I could make better recommendations. Most of my jazz listening is NOT depressive, it's chaotic. Or just jazz. Ornette Coleman. Cecil Taylor. Stuff. Jazz people don't explore the depressive enough, outside of "torch songs." Which are great. Edith Piaf, Billie Holiday. Them folks.

Going out on wild limbs here. Some more ambient experimental stuff might be worth a shot. Nurse With Wound, Lustmord . . .


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Dec 16, 2008)

The Tierney Sutton Band - On The Other Side
particularly the first track "Get Happy (version 1)"

dark


----------



## TimothyLeary (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice topic! I like very much dark jazz and "sad" blues, but in my experience is not easy to find some good dark tracks. 

But I would recommend to you some robert fripp songs(try the solo's projects, and brian eno collaborations), and Paul Desmond(he played on the dave brubeck album with the famous take five song) albuns.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 21, 2008)

i love allan holdsworth's more melancholic work, with his insane chords and stuff, but i don't know which albums or songs you have to go to for that... i've just heard bits and pieces of it, and GOD i wish i had his sense of chord structures. it's so melancholic and sad, with tons of other moody undertones that are just impossible to name!


----------

